# Has anybody tried the new Clinique Happy Holiday Set Solid Perfumes (3)?



## jennyfee (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guuyys!!!
I just bought it for my mom because Clinique Happy is the only perfume she wears. Has anybody tried it? What do you think of it?

Thanks soo much


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

My sister loves Happy...But it is my least favorite scents of all times...I will check to see what she thinks


----------

